# Boost Gauge Install



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

OK when i got my boost gauge i wanted to hook it up ASAP and my friend who did his was sick
So i went online and there wasnt much on here about installing one so i figured it out myself and took pictures to help my fellow veedubbers
Enjoy
Lets start outside the car:
First, remove the engine cover if you havent already


Next, find your fuel pressure regulator. The line coming off the back of it is where youll be tapping into


Make a cut into that line and hook the t fitting from the kit into it. I made my own t fitting from brass fittings. Looks legit


Youll see i also moved the one end of the line to make it easier to hook up
Next is installing the nylon tubing. The best way to route it is throught the rubber grommet in the firewall to the left of the brake booster


You might have to remove some insulation. Its precut in a circle around the grommet so its easy to find. I used a seal puller to poke a hole in the middle and just pushed the hose through easily
Heres a closeup


Then, run the nylon tubing to the T fitting and connect them using the rubber hose. My kit was missing this so i just went to my local auto parts store n bought a foot of it. 47 cents


Make sure everythings nice n tight and that takes care of the outside work.
On the inside you have to remove a few trim pieces. Take off the leather piece behind the steering wheel by just pulling it out so you can see where you need to run the wires and tubing to. 
I chose to hook my wires to the dimmer switch so it works with my lights and dims with them too. 
First, remove the plastic piece where the fuse door is. It just pops off. Then, remove the left trim piece under the steering column. Youll need a torx bit for this. I think it was a 25. I also removed the fuse box so i could fit my arm behind the dash. Unplug the dimmer switch n pull the wire back


Theres 3 wires on the plug. You only need to mess with the 2 outside ones, it doesnt matter which goes to where, its just a lightbulb. You can just stick the wires in or splice in and reconnect. I spliced mine then used heat shrink connectors and heat shrink tubing to keep it lookin fresh


Push the wires towards the steering column until you can grab them n pull them out a little bit.
The nylon tubing you pushed through the grommet earlier comes through above the gas pedal. Look or feel around for it and push it up towards the top of the steering column where the others are


If the other end of your wires already have the connectors on them and the bulb is already in the gauge all you have to do is plug it up. 
Put the brass fitting on the gauge as the instructions say, then connect it with the nylon tubing with more rubber tubing. NOTE: The best way to do all this is run the wires up into the housing and out so all you have to do is push the gauge in.


when i pushed my gauge in it was a tight fit and wouldnt go in all the way so it sits out from the housing about 1/4 inch, but it clears the steering wheel so its all good
Next, put the double sided tape on the bottom of the housing as the instructions say, making sure both surfaces are clean, then push down on the column, running the wires out the back where the housing is raised


for an easier hidden fit, take the leather piece and cut out an inch on the clip for the wires to pass through


When its all together, it looks nice and clean










You can even put the stock engine cover back on


Heres how the gauge looks all hooked up


Not too shabby


All together it shouldnt take too long at all
I did mine with really no experience in about an hour at night lol
Made my car a mess











_Modified by HoT-SAuCE at 11:53 PM 3-23-2009_

_Modified by HoT-SAuCE at 11:54 PM 3-23-2009_

_Modified by HoT-SAuCE at 12:02 AM 3-24-2009_


_Modified by HoT-SAuCE at 12:11 AM 3-24-2009_


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Boost Gauge Install (HoT-SAuCE)*

Great write up... I wish you had arrows for me to follow the wires through the jungle, but i definitely can see where everything goes. other may have problems, results may vary- two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for clean solution.


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Boost Gauge Install (HoT-SAuCE)*

how much horsepower does a boost gauge give you?


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Boost Gauge Install (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_how much horsepower does a boost gauge give you?

noob








boost gauge= no hp


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Boost Gauge Install (stv1der)*

i dunoooo
i swear u can feel it pull harder


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Boost Gauge Install (stv1der)*

hahaha yea i know i was kidding,


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Boost Gauge Install (ryangti)*

i know... but newsouth performance sticker adds 10 hp... IMHO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JAplin (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Boost Gauge Install (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_i know... but newsouth performance sticker adds 10 hp... IMHO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL i agree, although i heard that if you put it on the driver side window it also can give you gains up to 15hp.... LOL


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Boost Gauge Install (JAplin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAplin* »_
LOL i agree, although i heard that if you put it on the driver side window it also can give you gains up to 15hp.... LOL

you can definitely feel it


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

You could have used a plastic "T" instead of the hideous brass set up but good work none the less!!


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_You could have used a plastic "T" instead of the hideous brass set up but good work none the less!!

yea i had the t but i thought the brass one looked cooler so i went with it
i could always swap it lol


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (HoT-SAuCE)*

haha I'm a sucker for shiny objects too.


----------



## KB4 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banana.Phone* »_haha I'm a sucker for shiny objects too.

....like a damn fish. me two


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (HoT-SAuCE)*

yea new south performance boost gauge stage 2 with a brass T fitting for extra...boost...reception reading? bahaha idk good job hot sauce http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Polo1.8Twe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Boost Gauge Install (HoT-SAuCE)*

What size barb fitting did you buy to tap in with?


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Boost Gauge Install (Polo1.8Twe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polo1.8Twe* »_What size barb fitting did you buy to tap in with?

crap i dont remember ill have to go check 
i think theyre in standard measurements like 5/16ths


----------



## vwdave92 (Nov 26, 2003)

*thank you*

Just used this guide to put my gauge in. Thanks much... it was VERY helpful! :thumbup:

:beer::beer:

Dave


----------



## Crazy Al 91 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome write-up man! Helped me a lot with my install! :beer:


----------



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

BFI didn't send me a Vacuum hose or a T fitting with my kit.. can you tell me what size i need the hose and T.


----------

